# DST Files?? How to do it?



## rxn17 (Jan 4, 2012)

I need to make this picture into a dst file but I'm not really sure how..
Every where I go is really pricey.
I was trying to make it 3 inches wide and 3 inches tall.
So if anyone has any info an how I can get this done I would appreciate it very much!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What is a dst file?


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

It is knitting patterns - well that sort of thing. It is used in weaving, knitting, embroidery machines. The only reason I knew was because my sister-in-law creates one-off badged T-shirts etc.

And no, I didn't find any conversion utility.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi rxn17, and welcome to TSG.

You'll need to wait and see if another member, Noyb, can stop by if they have time to make the file. Do you have a larger (higher number of pixels) version of the graphic?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I think it's too detailed for a 3" embroidery pattern ... Thread doesn't have that much "resolution" for the fine lines.
It will have to be completely redrawn before I can work on it ... 
I need this image with only 3 colors and no fuzzy edges.
Can it be redesigned a little and do you have a bigger, cleaner Image ??

What you're looking for is an Embroidery Digitizing Program .. And there are no Free ones that I know of.
Last I looked, Prices start at around $500 for a cheap one the doesn't work.
The next step up Doubles the Price.

What are you putting this pattern on .. A TShirt, Hat ..etc ??
Does it have to be Embroidered ??


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I might need to make another pass at this .. This is a quick try
But I've redesigned the Pattern to reduce the detail and get a picture with clean edges.
Maybe this'll give you an example of the "Resolution" problem.

And Welcome to the TSG Forum .. Do you want the dst files for this one ??


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

And another version .. I didn't like the dark Lion on a Black Background.
I've changed the tread color for the Lion and made it a separate stitch.
The actual thread color can be chosen when it's stitched.
Then you could use a different color to make it stand out more.

I just noticed this post is 3 days old.
You guys need to give me a PM on the next one ..
Sometimes I get busy and may not find the embroidery questions.

Too bad we dont have an Embroidery expert here at TSG 
I have a ton of questions


----------



## rxn17 (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm trying to put it on a hat
and so what would I have to do to make it clearer? Should it be bigger or smaller?


----------



## rxn17 (Jan 4, 2012)

thanks for all the help btw! I really appreciate it!!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

rxn17 said:


> ..Should it be bigger or smaller?


If anything .. Bigger might look better but the stitch resolution will be the same.
You night ask the Hat Maker how it will look, I'm not sure my Thumbnail preview is an accurate representation.
I can also outline each Image in a running stitch that might make it look better .. (more defined)
On this one, I wasn't sure if I should do that or what color I should use.


----------



## spkrandall (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi Noyb, my names s.p. and i'm new to the site. I saw you helping rxn17 with a dst file and i also have the same problem as i have no idea how to make one. Id like to pm you so i dont have to post the image here but it wont let me. Its supposed to go on a hat


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

@ s.p. PM sent
Here's one with the outlines stitched in Black .. the dst files are in the zip


----------



## rxn17 (Jan 4, 2012)

I;m trying to get the original picture as fast as I can.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

A better picture will not make it look Better.
I already re-drew it to as good as it can get .. And removed some of the detail.
The problem is the accuracy that each stitch is placed .. It's not as good as a picture.
I'm not sure one can determine how it will actually look until stitched.
Maybe the place that will be doing stitching will know a little better from their preview of the pattern.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

As far as I know .. Only the simple patterns without much detail will look good ..
Like this one sprandall requested by PM.


----------



## idiorhythm (Jan 25, 2012)

Noyb, was referred to this thread from http://forums.techguy.org/do-yourself-projects/1038053-dst-embroidy-conversion.html#post8235007 for a similar question. Tried to PM but says I'm not allowed yet. Was hoping you could help. I have a PNG file I'd like converted to a DST file.

It'll be on the left side of a chest on a jacket. Maybe 3-4 inches wide?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AlexPLeith (Jan 27, 2012)

My younger brother is a chef and just had his first baby. To surprise him, I'm trying to take the logo that I created for his resume and business cards and get it embroidered on a chef jacket for him. The problem is that I need to have it in a .dst file and am working off of a mac (so the Janome program will not work for me to trace it myself). If there is anyone that can help me with it, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Nice Logo
I think the orbits are too small to embroidery .. Might be better to delete them
And it might be better to enlarge the Center Circle and especially fatten the C ...
Thread only has a limited resolution.
Do you want to do this ... or have me do it ???


----------



## AlexPLeith (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for the tips, I'll revisit the logo. The orbs around it, and the second meaning behind the C other than being my brother's first initial, is the Carbon atom structure. I'll see what I can do to better balance that, thanks again.


----------



## AlexPLeith (Jan 27, 2012)

Since I don't know the exact size things need to be with embroidery, here is a resizing of a few of the elements in both BMP and PNG again. Thanks for any help you'd be able to supply.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

How's this ???
The actual thread colors can be selected when stitched


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

What program are you building this in .. Vector or Raster ??
I would have preferred at least twice as many pixels


----------



## AlexPLeith (Jan 27, 2012)

I actually design it in vector but to keep it within size to upload on here, I have to shrink it quite a bit.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Let's use Email then .. Read your PM.
If it's in a illustrator.ai format .. send it


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Illustrator.ai made a HUGE difference ... How's this now ???


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Minor Tweaking .. I opened the top slot in the Spatula to make it more like the bottom ...
and fattened the "C" a few pixels.


----------



## AlexPLeith (Jan 27, 2012)

Nyob, sorry for the slow reply. That looks amazing. Well done. If there is anything I can do in return, quid pro quo per se, just let me know.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I've never seen the results of one of these ...
If you can get a picture of the final result .. I'd like to see it.


----------



## Emjei (Feb 3, 2012)

Ok, I've spent hours and hours reading on all this digitizing and .dst file formats. 
I've been trying to get a Logo for work on a hat. They did supply me with a weird snap-back hat but trust me when I say
it fits me horrendous!
They told me I could get my own hat and so I went to Lids with a .jpg of the logo but it didn't work! 
I was told it needed to bed Digitized, DST format.

Nyob this is where I come to you for help. As I've been reading alot and I've noticed you are they guy to go to.
I just want to wear my own fitted hat to work with the company logo and I hope you can help me .dst the logo.
It's going on a Black Fitted hat, need the white rim with everything inside of it.

http://img585.imageshack.us/img585/8504/geeksquad.jpg ---> Jpg

http://img851.imageshack.us/img851/2088/geeksquadvectorized.png ---> Png

I'd appreciate it Noyb, (sorry misspelled on title) or anyone else who can help me out.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Welcome to the TSG Forum.
I don't know how these work out ... I'm using very basic software.
I though it might be better if I fattened the white rim a little.
I hope this works .. I'd appreciate a photo of the finished product.


----------



## Emjei (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you so much Noyb  
I really appreciate you doing this for me. 
I owe ya, 

I'll definitely take a picture when I get it done (hopefully this evening) and post it here.


----------



## Emjei (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey Noyb, here are the pictures of the results. 
Pretty good!




























Thanks again ~


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Many Thanks for the pics ....
I'm wondering why the outline was so far off ??? ...
I'm suspecting that it was a machine (hoop) problem (operator) when the thread change occurred ??
Shouldn't be a problem at a reasonable viewing distance.
Are you going to get more than one made for the Geek Gang ??


----------

